# Harness/draft goats



## BDial (Nov 30, 2009)

Ok so does anyone on this site use their goats for draft work or harness/carting? Where do you get your harnesses from? I am going to keep or buy a wether for working/carting and I am trying to find a harness that would be good for work and play.


----------



## freemotion (Nov 30, 2009)

Check out this site:  http://www.workinggoats.com/?action=Store&catid=27  Just found it via google.....


----------



## FarmerChick (Dec 1, 2009)

When I first got goats years ago I tried this.....roped my buck to a little red wagon of Nicoles....LOL....it didn't go well at all...HA HA HA

But many people have trained goats to pull definitely.

It was too much work to train him for a joke to pull a cart....time was against me.  Too much work to run the farm so I just abandoned the idea.

If you get him going and pulling, post a pic.  I would love to see it.


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Dec 1, 2009)

ha! i cant even get one of my dairy gals to get up off her bottom and free range let alone WORK. maybe i can get these chickens to pull a little cart tho....

;-)


----------



## freemotion (Dec 1, 2009)

The closest I ever got was tying the toboggen to the collar of one of our dairy goats when I was a kid and leading her across the snow away from the barn.  I would turn her around and jump on the sled and away we'd go!

Boy, did I get in trouble when mom looked out the window and saw me....


----------



## BDial (Dec 1, 2009)

Would you stop giving my daughter ideas!!!


----------



## freemotion (Dec 1, 2009)

That is what mom gets for letting me watch the old version of "Heidi!"  Remember the goat cart???  So cool!


----------

